# DIALS!



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 3, 2011)

Dials and scales are everywhere. Let's see 'em!


----------



## Davor (Mar 3, 2011)

Im down for this one, but ill have to wait till tomorrow its too late.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 23, 2011)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## newb (Oct 23, 2011)

Ooo, I can dig this. I look at dials all day (machinist), now I just need to get pictures of em.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 23, 2011)

Some really rich shots above :thumbup:


Here's my feeble attempt




death and taxes by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## newb (Nov 29, 2011)

Im a bit late, but heres my take on dials.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 29, 2011)

05041110 by J E, on Flickr  (I think that one was for Fight Club...)




04071119 by J E, on Flickr


----------

